# Visual Basic > Reporting >  Crystal Report Direct Print

## Xium

i m using vb6 with crystal report 9.0 .. simply for report printing i press print button and report shows in viewer and then i press print button to print pages.. i dont wanna to show viwer etc. i wanna user to press print button on VB form only and report direclt send to printer without showing any preview etc dialog..  
Thanks

----------


## Besoup

set the viewer visibility  = false

and I forgot the exact name of the print method but I think it's something like .printout  = true

will look around for the exact method name.

----------


## Besoup

.PrintOut False, 1

----------


## padmasiri555

> .PrintOut False, 1


Oh yes its works fine

----------

